# Problème : Installation Windows 10 sur Mac via Parallels Desktop



## CamMoul (5 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je vous écris pour solliciter votre aide car je n'arrive pas à installer Windows 10 sur mon Mac. 

J'explique : 
J'ai un mac book pro macOS Sierra version 10.12.6, sur lequel j'ai installé Parallels Desktop 13 (acheté sur Apple), j'ai ensuite acheté une clé d'activation + lien de téléchargement Windows 10 (sur Ebay) pour mettre en route le logiciel via Parallels, mais cela ne fonctionne pas. 
En effet, je n'arrive pas à finaliser l'installation, la clé d'activation parait correcte, mais à la fin de l'installation un message apparait :
"Windows n'a pas pu terminer l'installation. Pour installer Windows sur cet ordinateur, redémarrez le programme (je clique sur Ok), le logiciel redémarre et re la même chose. Ca tourne en boucle ! 

Si quelqu'un a une petite idée pour m'aider, ce serait super ! 

PS : je vous ai donné le plus d'informations possibles, utiles ou pas, étant donner que je n'y connais rien. 

Merci beaucoup. 


Camille


----------

